# Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues C-section, single buck



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay, baby blues is in labor! :leap: 
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

 Go Blues!! 
The MareStare is not coming up right now.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Blue looks much smaller than many of her other does. She is a cutie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Pushing?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Things are not going good. They just killed the camera feed. Hoping everything turns out okay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

cam is out..... hope all is OK.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

I have to go.... I hope everything is OK ray: I know she is great hands!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Camera is back on...


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Cam is up again. Some contractions it looks like..
Hope she gets those kiddos out alright. ray:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

i wish there was sound...so we knew what was going on..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Waiting on the vet for a C-section.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Oh no.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Did she already get a c-section done? I see her pushing pretty hard...but looks like she's shaved on her side. Hope everyone is ok. :hug:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

I wonder how long she's been in labor. Poor girl


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Poor girl!!! I hope everything goes okay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

poor girl! I hope everything works out OK


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

I already shaved her to make things faster and easier for the vet. Still waiting. Kid is very very big.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Stay strong Ashley :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Poor thing. I've been looking for a while and she is not looking good. Hope that she gets some help soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

vets there


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Looks like the vet is there.. hope Mama and babies will be okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

cam is out again.. sending prayers your way...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

ray: Hope the c-section goes smoothly! :hug: I bet she'll be fine.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

:hug: ray:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Praying everything goes smoothly with the C-section.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Cam is on!hope it went well and there is 1 (?) kid hope Blues recovers fast :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

I saw her put the baby up to the camera 
Looks like Blues isn't accepting little one. Anyone know the gender?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

nope not sure what it is... but it is big!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

doesn't seem like Blue wants the kid, at least yet


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Her FB post says it a BIG buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

^ That is what I was thinking.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

BIG BIG buck. He was stuck for so long his teeth are all bruised and his head is swollen. Has has blue eyes though. I turned the cam on as soon as the section was over. It was bloody and nasty. My pants are all covered in blood. He ended up doing it under her belly, which I'm not use to, but he got it out so it's ok. Blues is going to need a lot of prayers. She is very shocky.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

I am so sorry that happened Ashley! You, baby buck, and Blues are all in my prayers :hug: ray: I hope she recovers fast


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Praying for babies for a speedy recovery and lil buck's acceptance by his Mom! What a rough day you all had!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

How is Blue doing this morning? Poor girl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

^ Iwas just gonna ask the same thing.....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

She's actually perky and happy like nothing happened! Everything looks good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

I am so glad to hear that! I hope she continues to improve quickly!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Rising Summertime Blues is IN LABOR! *

Hope everything continues to go well!


----------

